# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Clinic

## Techno

The Clinic

clin&#183;ic (noun)
1. a place, as in connection with a medical school or a hospital, for the treatment of nonresident patients, sometimes at low cost or without charge.
2. a group of physicians, dentists, or the like, working in cooperation and sharing the same facilities.

"It is very difficult to coherently explain our existence in the world to those who have not experienced first-hand the wretched horrors we have witnessed on numerous occasions. To even begin to discuss with the outside world the forces we entangle ourselves with would simply drive the world to another arms race, one that encompasses weapons whose power can easily exceed that of all the nuclear arms present on planet Earth. Do not forget our purpose, Doctor: We are the defenders of humanity and beyond, for we hold back the demons that lurk through the night, and the innocent people they possess and manipulate. Sometimes things get out of hand, and we have resort to drastic measures, such as murder, extortion, kidnapping, and more. Surely not all of us approve of these methods, yet we perform our divine duty with a zeal that even the saints of old may envy. We guide people to serene, peaceful Light of God and rip them out of the clutches of the Darkness of Death. We are the Clinic."
~Letter to Doctor Ronald Berkley Hutchinson of the Salt Lake City Medical Center, Utah.

Welcome to the Clinic, a horror/suspense-based RPG with some paranormal flavor. In this RPG, you will take control of numerous characters with unique roles and abilities. The story begins with the kidnapping of numerous individuals dubbed "Patients" who are brought to an undisclosed location hereafter referred to as "The Clinic". What happens here is unknown, but nobody who's ever come here and made it out alive is willing to talk about what happens inside. Scratch that, even if you manage to find anyone who's been the Clinic, odds are they won't be willing to tell you anything about the unspeakable terrors that occur within.

The story will unfold in another thread in the Arcane Arena, which will have a new chapter posted in it roughly once a week. I will then send you a PM regarding your situation, and you may reply with the actions your character will attempt to perform in the next chapter. If you don't reply to the PM, you won't have actions done for your character. Some characters may be connected to yours, depending on who they are, so please try to stay with the pace of the RPG or else they may not be able to play either. I'm a nice guy, so I will let you have a break if you're on vacation or something.  :tongue2: 

Once you send me your PM with the actions for your character in it, I will put it in the next chapter and the cycle will start over.

Generally most of you will be playing as the individuals who have been kidnapped, but not all of all of the characters you may play as are these individuals entirely. You may very well be allowed to take control of and play as the individuals who work at the Clinic, which will grant you rights and knowledge pertaining to the mysteries of the Clinic itself. Depending on the occupation you will have at the Clinic, your knowledge and rights will either be limited or increased depending on your position. The individual occupations will not be stated for anti-spoiling purposes so only general fields, such as "Nutritional Department", must be used instead. There is a unique field of work at the Clinic called the "Patient-Doctoral Relations", which serves as the primary purpose for the Clinic itself and be the driving force of the RPG. The individuals who fill the role of working in this field are known as "Doctors", and they are the field which has the least number of workers at the Clinic itself. They are highly intelligent men and women who are skilled in numerous fields, ranging from biological to technological to even physical sciences, making them essentially those who call the shots.


When creating a character for the Clinic, it is advised that you create your character based off of an archetypal personality, one that others can easily relate to and understand very well. This is not a rule, but more of a suggestion; there will be bonuses to certain characters who develop their characters consistently as the story progresses, but what the bonuses themselves are is secret.  :wink2: 

Here is the basic profile for a character:

*Name:*
*Gender:*
*Description:* What would your character look like on any given day? Describe their appearance, style, and/or any significant bodily features such as scars or tattoos.
*Personality:* What would your character be like on any given day? Describe their basic personality, individual personality traits that make them unique, and even their wants and/or fears.
*Talents:* What skills could your character use for daily life on any given day? Limit this mainly to talents they have that put them above the average person.

Note: By joining, you are by default asking to play as a "Patient". If you wish to request playing as someone who is staff at the Clinic, or even a "Doctor", you must send me a PM regarding that, but with your character's profile attached. In the PM, inform me what kind of staff member you would like your character to be (keep in mind this is 21st Century), which mostly will be a job at any average hospital/clinic nationwide. Keep in mind that there will not be at any time more than two "Doctors" and less that four "Patients" being played, so once you figure out that there are two "Doctor's" already being played, don't ask me to let you play as one.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Arcane Arena FTW.

*Name:* Shawn Billard
*Gender:* Male
*Description:* 29 years old. Brown hair down to the shoulders. Wears black glasses. Dark brown eyes. 5'11" of average weight. 
*Personality:* Has an optimistic attitude and aims to peruse knowledge. He can be blunt and calculating.  His mood switches between being a jokester to serious and insulting. It depends on how his day is going.
*Talents:* Great at mathematics, puzzle solving and brainstorming. He can run fast, too.

----------


## Kromoh

*Name:* Charlie Souza
*Gender:* Female
*Description:* Medium dark skin colour, hair as long as to the shoulders, but usually used in a bun. Green eyed and always worried about her flawless appearance, wears modern-type glasses.
*Personality:* Very cold and analytical. So calculist and serious that can be cruel. Extremely cold blooded. Refuses to talk about basically anything that isn't deemed fundamental. But she's also very suspiscious and won't take orders without seeing an objective in doing so.
*Talents:* By being so cold and and analytical, she's great at solving problems and working out paradoxes. Her suspisciousness is able to keep her a step forward on what's going to happen.

hail RP  ::D:

----------


## Techno

Wow you people are fast.  :tongue2: 

UPDATE: All the positions for "Doctor" have been taken. Every character that will be registered will now either be a "Patient" or one of the staff members of the Clinic.

I am advising people who haven't registered, but willing to play, to create characters as a "Patient", since we need a minimum of four of them to start to RP. By the way, "Doctors", staff members, and even some patients will be receiving PM's regarding back story information that has to do with the basic plot line.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

So... Kromoh and I get to play doctor huh? 

That sounds so wrong. xD

----------


## Kromoh

> So... Kromoh and I get to play doctor huh? 
> 
> That sounds so wrong. xD



I read this like 3 times before getting the joke xD


We could always add up a nurse if you feel so Gest xD

----------


## CryoDragoon

*Name:* Robert Vienna (Patient)
*Gender:*Male
*Description:* 24 years old, deep brown eyes, white skin, with just a stubble, and has medium-length black hair. Has a bit of an angular face.
*Personality:* The average Joe, really… With a balanced, healthy dose of seriousness and fun. He is, however, not brave at all _(yes, so I like my character in Helm)_, and in stressful situations he even is quick to anger. His biggest fear is the darkness, to the point of it almost being a phobia. His hobbies are biking and psychology (which he actually studies).
*Talents:* He has an abnormal hearing, both in the more down to earth meaning as well as in a musical sense (which probably won’t do him any good in the RPG itself). He has fairly strong (and fast) legs as a result of his biking. This strength and speed isn’t of a groundbreaking level, however. Has a fairly extensive knowledge on the human mind and is fairly inventive.

----------


## Techno

> Wears black *glasses*.







> Green eyed and always worried about her flawless appearance, wears modern-type *glasses*.







> Has a bit of an angular face and wears simple rectangular *glasses*.



Are you freaking kidding me? XD

----------


## CryoDragoon

Oh... right...  ::?: 

Didn't really notice that... Oh well... Edited! ^^

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Keep the glasses!

Check out these awesome new choices:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Name:* Dante Fulke
*Gender:* Male
*Description:* His skin is a very light brown. He has light blue eyes with a dull and blank stare usually. Slightly curly and unkempt black hair just long enough to hide his ears. Usually he is too lazy to shave or get a haircut.  
*Personality:* He is very apathetic towards most things. He won't ask questions or care about any trouble he's given. He's the "I didn't tell you that there was a man with a gun behind you because you didn't ask" type of guy. Quiet usually unless asked something. 
*Talents:* Instead of panicing in a bad situation, he is very resourceful and knows how to use anything he can see to solve anything. Since he doesn't talk much, when he does he has powerful rhetoric great for persuasion, intimidation, etc. He has quite fast reflexes despite his normal facial expression.

----------


## Kromoh

> *Name:*Jack
> *Gender:*Male
> *Description:* His skin is a very light brown. He has light blue eyes with a dull and blank stare usually. Slightly curly and unkempt black hair just long enough to hide his ears. Usually he is too lazy to shave or get a haircut.  *Wears very bright, flowerly glasses.*
> *Personality:* He is very apathetic towards most things. He won't ask questions or care about any trouble he's given. He's the "I didn't tell you that there was a man with a gun behind you because you didn't ask" type of guy. Quiet usually unless asked something. 
> *Talents:* Instead of panicing in a bad situation, he is very resourceful and knows how to use antyhing he can see to solve anything. Since he doesn't talk much, when he does he has powerful rhetoric great for persuasion, intimidation, etc. He has quite fast reflexes despite his normal facial expression.



Added the most important piece in the character's description  ::D:

----------


## Techno

> Added the most important piece in the character's description



...The last name? Just kidding, I see the glasses. XD

But seriously, no last name, De-louse?

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> ...The last name? Just kidding, I see the glasses. XD
> 
> But seriously, no last name, De-louse?



Nope. I consciously made the decision of no last name.

----------


## Amethyst Star

I'm not much for horror, but I'll gladly do suspense/thriller-type work.  Basically, "as long as there's a way out" is my motto in this instance.

*Name: * Jewel Ellis
*Gender:*  Female
*Description:*  19, 5'8", usually has some small smile on her face, partial to wearing very nice clothes (slacks, a shirt and jacket), bronze-colored hair, blue eyes
*Personality:*  Usually, Jewel is one of the nicest people you'll ever meet.  She's not always the most talkative, preferring to listen to others, especially when they're going through hard times.  She's usually fairly down to earth.  At other times, she's emotionally unstable.  Whenever she's involved in something that causes emotional involvement (usually movies, TV shows, books, intense social situations, etc.) she can go a little nuts, becoming reckless, dramatic, and pretends that she is accompanied by characters from said shows/books.  It takes either time or a sharp reality check to snap her back into thinking "normally."
*Talents:*  She's an excellent listener, and by that has learned a lot about how people work and why they do things.  Very empathetic, she's usually in tune with the emotions of those around her (often becoming effected by them).  She's not very athletic, but does have a little martial arts experience and she is physically strong (though lacking endurance).

----------


## Techno

Okay, so we need one more patient in and I'll start writing up the first chapter. Join already you last and unknown person.  :smiley:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I changed my character name if that's okay. I edited my original character profile.

----------


## Sanquis

I am last, and unknown  :smiley: 

Name: Nathaniel Martinez

Gender: Male

Description: Pale skin. Wears a dark coat covered in rips and claw marks. His arms are covered in tattoo's of tribal origin, he wears a black T-shirt beneath his coat which has the word "Prayer" written on it in a grunge text. He isn't muscular yet not in any case scrawny. His face is unkept, he has slight stubble and hair that hangs over his ears and hides his eyebrowns. He has a keyhole iris and an odd colouring in his eyes that makes the blue distort in odd ways towards the edges.  

Personality: Brash but not loud, sly and open-minded. Humourous and witty. Artistic.

Talents: Able to burp ABC's. Able to load and fire a variety of weapons from bows to revolvers. Influentual and confident public speaker. Has lots of endurance both mentally and physically.

Extra : Had a bad family life, enjoys rifle shooting. Hates cats.

----------


## Techno

Starting to work on Chapter 1 NAO. Will probably be up tomorrow-ish.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Starting to work on Chapter 1 NAO. Will probably be up tomorrow-ish.



 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Techno

Chapter 1 is up. Read it NAO! Send me your actions NAO! I'll post next chapter NAO!

NAONAONAO!

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

This may replace Anti-Heroes for me. It's really interesting. Way better than Wendigo Crisis I think. I just got done playing Silent Hill 4 (Didn't beat it) and it really reminds me of that for some reason. Maybe because there was a child in it that usually appeared before something bad happened and there was a child like figure in the story. Can't wait for the next chapter.

----------


## Kromoh

Yeah!!!! I'm loving it already xD

Next chapter NAO!  ::D: 

GREAT writting boy  :wink2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Hope it isn't too late

Name:Amitlu Nopaew

Gender:Male

Description: 6'2 Bright bright white hair hanging to chin level solidly. Usually with a grin. Wears a black shirt, black coat, gloves and a scarf; all black. Broken with a bright red second scarf. Well built; but more lean than big.


Personality: Ambitious; confident in most situations but occasionally blinded by an arrognce which will at other times provide a charisma unrivalled. Vulnerable to WIMMINS. Sceptical about most things and an automatic leader. Scared of certain things though; although brave enough to want to confront his fears in combat, if only in his mind.


Talents: Strength, flexibility, agility. Aside from this, easy talking and charming; sometimes against his benefit. A knack for finding a way out of any given situation, if sloppily; but has an obsession with looking cool; being arrogant. He tends to pull this off rather well however., usage of guns also rather good due to a personal training and gun range at his estate[inherited from a rather mysterious family ]

----------


## CryoDragoon

_"everything went black."_


But... but...

I wanna write actions  ::cry::

----------


## Techno

> _"everything went black."_
> 
> 
> But... but...
> 
> I wanna write actions



I sent you a reply explaining what you can do.  :smiley: 

Carou, your character will be in the next chapter, assuming the rest of you send me your actions soon. *clears throat*

----------


## Techno

Sorry for the double post, but Chapter 2 is almost complete. I just need actions from one you and I can finish it all up. You know who you are.

By the way, this chapter is sure to rock, I promise.  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Rock On D00d!

----------


## Techno

D00dz! New chapter up! Unfortunately for those of you who didn't send me your actions, I placed your character(s) in this new one but gave them minimal actions. Have a good one y'all, and expect a PM regarding your characters' individual situations. Don't send me the actions before I send you the PM, kay?

----------


## Amethyst Star

Yeah!  I like  ::smitten::

----------


## Sanquis

Awesome, help me with my creative writing piece for english please?  :tongue2:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Too late for me?  If so that's okay, I'll just have to be more quick on the draw (first post in Arcane btw).

----------


## Techno

> Too late for me? If so that's okay, I'll just have to be more quick on the draw (first post in Arcane btw).



Wow, alot more people are joining than I expected. In a good way, of course.  ::D:  CB, just make a character profile and I'll get you started.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*Name:  Trent Rossan

Gender:  Male

Description:* Usually looks like that of a typical junkie.  Standing at a decent 5'11'', Trent has a shaved/buzzed head with no facial hair, accompanied by large dark bags under his reddened eyes on his pale face.  Doesn't care what he dresses himself in, but his everyday attire consists mostly of a black wifebeater with dark jeans, supported by a large leather belt.  He is not extraordinarily skinny but he isn't ripped either.  Suffers from dozens of scars on his arms, whether they be burns or needle marks.  There is a large scar inflicted by a knife tracing from his left temple to the corner of his mouth.   

*Personality:*  Trent means well.  Once a young, extremely bright-minded individual who's addictive personality and unkempt curiosity lead him to a tough life of substance abuse and crime.  He is very motivated and can come up with solutions to problems quick, but his thoughts are too disorganized for him to follow through.  With help from another person to keep his brain on track he can be very helpful in dilemmas.  In short, he is still smart but the drugs have affected his thinking patterns.  Will take any opportunity to keep his high going (little to no willpower to stop), even if it means screwing over someone else.  Becomes very distressed and irritable when coming down from anything.  Very shaky when not under the influence, mind is distracted by the desire for another high.  When under the influence he is very calm and collected, even likeable.  Hates the thought of living a sober life - oblivious to the damage it is causing him.

*Talents:* From a life on the streets Trent has become capable with weaponry of all sorts.  Comes up with solutions to problems... FAST.  Physical traits are far superior to his depleted mental state.  Can also speak spanish and make weight conversions in a snap.

----------


## Techno

Woah, almost a month since the last chapter. My creative juices need squeezing to come out, and by squeezing I mean actions.

-_-

Okay, Cryo, Sanquis, and Ame have given me their actions so far. Gest, Kromoh, De-louse, and Carou, I need your actions in at least two weeks or I'm either gonna go ahead without you or bullcrap something for the next chapter.  ::D:

----------


## Inkheart

Can't wait for chapter 3 to get out and for me to get my guy in there!!
Hurry up and get your guys's actions in or I'll have to come over there and force you! >:]  ::D: 

Inkheart

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Woah, almost a month since the last chapter. My creative juices need squeezing to come out, and by squeezing I mean actions.
> 
> -_-
> 
> Okay, Cryo, Sanquis, and Ame have given me their actions so far. Gest, Kromoh, De-louse, and Carou, I need your actions in at least two weeks or I'm either gonna go ahead without you or bullcrap something for the next chapter.



Um... I sent you actions forever ago.

----------


## Techno

> Um... I sent you actions forever ago.



Yikes, my bad. O_O

Then it's just Gest, Kromoh, and Carou.  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Uh... >_>; <_<;

----------


## Sanquis

I still think that if people don't reply with a good reason they should get killed in a visually entertaining manner.  :smiley:

----------


## Inkheart

Ya, if it really takes this long, I 100% agree!!  ::D:

----------


## Techno

I have received word from reliable sources (a pack of mutant ninja bunnies) that Gest is dropping out of the RPG.

/me pulls out shotgun and shoots Shawn Billard

CoLd BlooDed, Inkheart, or anyone else who hasn't already joined, now's your chance to revise your character profile(s) and play as a Doctor. But be warned...there's alot to being a Doctor than meets the eye. There are special rules and other goodies that need to be considered when playing as one, which I will inform you about when you are COMPLETELY sure you want to play as a Doctor. Now I just need to think of a way for Shawn to die.

 :vampire:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Heart attack. Instadeath.

----------


## Techno

By teh power of teh Deaf Note? Nevar!

I'll think of something real good, don't you worry.

----------


## Inkheart

I PMed you telling you I wanna be a doctor but i just wanna make sure you get the message  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I'm perfectly fine with my character.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

New chapter *NAOOOOOOOOOOO!*

>:{

----------


## Inkheart

What he said :p

Inkheart

----------


## Seanchaidh

*I hope I can still join. This is all sounds so cool*

 Name: Claire Voiante (pronounced: Voyanteh)

 age: 10

 Height: 3' 9"

 Gender: Female

 Appearance: Long jet blac hair, usually left to hang down her back in a 
                   mess. She has pale skin and violet eyes. She is always seen
                   wearing a long black cotton dress and is always barefoot.
                   She always clutches a small, silver pocket watch which 
                   contains a picture of her and a woman hugging. 

  Personality: Ever since coming to the clinic, Claire has become broken
                  (mentally). She always sits in her room staring at the 
                  picture in her pocket watch. Since she came here her memory
                  has deteriorated and as a result is forgetting everything about
                  her previous life - she has even forgotten who it is she is
                  hugging in the photo. She is timid and easily frightened. 
                  She has a habit of talking to herself and mutters a lot.

 Talents: She is a prodigy (her IQ is almost 200) despite having become 
             mentally unstable. This intellect allows her to remember anything
             she sees or hears forever. Also she is an expert in mathematics
             and philosophy and uses all the laws of probability to help her
             make decisions - 9 times out of ten they are good. Due to her
             intellect she can make these calculations almost instantaneously.
             She is also good with technology and has a flair for computer
             technology.

----------


## Techno

This has been dead for a long time. =D

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Psh, Only 10 months? :3

----------


## no-Name

::lmao:: 

Can I join as well?

----------

